# I can hardly contain myself!!!



## ABbuggin (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so pumped right now, I may explode! :lol: 

Last night, one of my Gongylus, gongylodes ooths hatched, and this morning one of my Tropidomantis, tenera ooths hatched! I'm very excited about this because I finally have gongylus after 4 years of searching and I finally have my tropidomantis after searching for 2-3 years! I just cant wit for my other gongylus and topidomantis ooths to hatch! :wub:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

hehe your allowed to run sreaming trough the streets :lol: :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 19, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> hehe your allowed to run sreaming trough the streets :lol: :lol:


I was actually sort of runing/screaming through the house when I saw that one of my gongylus ooths hatched (while carrying all the gongylus to show everybody in the house). :lol: But I kept my cool for the Tropidomantis hatching.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I was actually sort of runing/screaming through the house when I saw that one of my gongylus ooths hatched (while carrying all the gongylus to show everybody in the house). :lol: But I kept my cool for the Tropidomantis hatching.


i usualy do the same when something like that happens :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 19, 2008)

Woot! lol

Congrats about the ooths!


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 19, 2008)

American Gongys FTW!!!

So how many baby gongy's did you end up with?

PM Sent.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 19, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> American Gongys FTW!!!So how many baby gongy's did you end up with?
> 
> PM Sent.


16 hatched from the 1st ooth, but the second is considerably larger.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> Congrats!


It means a lot to get a congrats from Rick!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

lmao gongratz from santa  

oh and rick i get your avatar now.. lol MONITORing


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations!!   Run all around the Earth screaming!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

lol congrats


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 21, 2008)

The second gongylus ooth is currently hatching! :wub: I'll update with the total number of hatchlings!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 21, 2008)

wonderful, wonderful, let us know how many!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 21, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> wonderful, wonderful, let us know how many!


i think hes crawlin on the floor trying to count all running small nymphs and getting frustrated becouse it isnt able to keep his eye on them  :lol: 

or he just did not post it yet...


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 21, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!! GAUL DANG!!! TARNASHIN!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW! CONGRATS!


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 21, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!! GAUL DANG!!! TARNASHIN!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW! CONGRATS!


Is this neccessary? lol

Yee haw gaul dang! Tarnashing yee haw! congrats! saves so much more room. lol

Congrats on the ooth


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 21, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!! GAUL DANG!!! TARNASHIN!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW! CONGRATS!


 :angry: 


*FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS SACRED PLEASE STOP STAINING THIS BOARD WITH YOUR OBNOXIOUS IMMATURITY!!!*


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

*cough* :mellow: 

Ooth done yet AB?


----------



## collinchang635 (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the ooths  Hope you get even more on the next ooth.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry guys, forgot to re-post. :lol: 

Anyways, the second ooth hatched out only 3. &gt;_&gt; I'm pretty sure it will hatch out the rest over the next few days since it is much larger that the 1st ooth.

I currently have 15 strong, healthy nymphs that are well on their way. :wub:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

only 3? lmao hope they will hatch out more soon :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope you raise and breed them successfully.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 24, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Hope you raise and breed them successfully.


Trust me, I plan to. B)


----------



## Mantis Dictator (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice job Ab  do you plan on keeping them together?


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 24, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> :angry:
> 
> 
> *FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS SACRED PLEASE STOP STAINING THIS BOARD WITH YOUR OBNOXIOUS IMMATURITY!!!*


OK!!!! BUT YOU DONT HAVE TO RUB IT IN SOOOOOO MUCH! [SIZE=8pt]Leave it to a 29-year-old to always do that, lol.[/SIZE]


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I'm not trying to be a dik, and I'm sorry if that seemed a bit harsh, but you have got to understand that this is not a community that welcomes that sort of behavior. I'm not a Mod on this board, but I am on another, and my experience is that unless a chat forum is specifically aimed toward youth, people tend to expect others to act mature. I know you aren't the only kid on this board, but you are the only one that acts like one. There is a 14 year old on this board (Mantida) that is also one of the most professional &amp; mature girls I have ever met. The rest of us are all adults and most of us act as such. I believe I speak for most of us when I say that we don't find your immaturity amusing. You have proven in many of your posts that you are quite intelligent, but often times that is overshadowed by your attempts to be funny, which more often than not only annoy rather than impress. If you do really want to impress us and gain acceptance rather than constantly being criticized by everyone, do so by keeping with expected forum etiquette &amp; having smart mature conversations about serious subjects, and spare us the preteen humor. I personally get more than enough of that from my nine year old daughter.

Oh and sorry AB for jacking your thread in order to get this off my chest


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 25, 2008)

Mantis dictator said:


> Nice job Ab  do you plan on keeping them together?


Already am.  I'm returning home from a trip tomorrow and some should be L2.  



DARKSPEED said:


> Well I'm not trying to be a dik, and I'm sorry if that seemed a bit harsh, but you have got to understand that this is not a community that welcomes that sort of behavior. I'm not a Mod on this board, but I am on another, and my experience is that unless a chat forum is specifically aimed toward youth, people tend to expect others to act mature. I know you aren't the only kid on this board, but you are the only one that acts like one. There is a 14 year old on this board (Mantida) that is also one of the most professional &amp; mature girls I have ever met. The rest of us are all adults and most of us act as such. I believe I speak for most of us when I say that we don't find your immaturity amusing. You have proven in many of your posts that you are quite intelligent, but often times that is overshadowed by your attempts to be funny, which more often than not only annoy rather than impress. If you do really want to impress us and gain acceptance rather than constantly being criticized by everyone, do so by keeping with expected forum etiquette &amp; having smart mature conversations about serious subjects, and spare us the preteen humor. I personally get more than enough of that from my nine year old daughter.Oh and sorry AB for jacking your thread in order to get this off my chest


Your perfectly fine DARKSPEED. I totally agree with you, I've tried telling Mantis Dude this but he just totally ignores what anybody says about it and blows up about it.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 25, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Already am.  I'm returning home from a trip tomorrow and some should be L2.  Your perfectly fine DARKSPEED. I totally agree with you, I've tried telling Mantis Dude this but he just totally ignores what anybody says about it and blows up about it.


yeah well somtimes a joke is fun but spamming isnt, i hope i dont annoy any1 cuz that aint my meaning  

but too serious is also not good.

on topic: i heard there rare canibalistic.. good luck with them did anymore hatch yet?


----------

